# Bountiful Pond 3/22



## nathans8

So I just moved to Bountiful this winter and now that it's warming up I decided to get out fishing. I found out about this place from the DWR website and FYI the directions to the pond on the DWR website aren't correct I think they’re from before the legacy highway was built. You need to go West on 500 South over Legacy highway and head North on the road. 
There were quite a few people out fishing but I didn’t see much catching. I wasn’t quite sure what to fish for because from DWR the likely catch list was pretty long. I tried throwing some rapalas and spinners with no luck so then I tried some bait fishing (seemed to be what most of the people there were doing) I tried for a catfish with a worm on the bottom with no luck. I then tried a yellow Gulp Maggot from a bobber because the list said that bluegill are a likely catch. After a while I hooked into a trout but it spit the hook as I was pulling it out. After that I decided that I had enough. 

Is there mostly just trout in Bountiful pond? That seems to be how it is with most of the community fisheries. What do you guys like to use at the pond?


----------



## BRL1

All I have caught there is cats, using worms on the bottom, but usually after it warms up some more. DWR will plant trout til about May then switch over to cats for the summer.

Last year DWR put some nesting boxes in for cats to try to help get a self sustaining population going.


----------



## dartangion

The majority of the fish in the pond are Carp, but they do stock some trout in there. I have heard of people catching bass, bluegill and catfish, however I have never witnessed it personally.


----------



## billybob

I have fished there during the winter on the hard deck and during open water seasons. In short, I don't go there very often because I don't seek to have what the fish in the lake like. My best luck has been while ice fishing there. I have had several days where I have caught quite a few rainbows with a meal worm on a foxy jig. But, I have never caught any fish in open water. So, all I can attest to is rainbows in the winter. Good luck.


----------



## sparky00045

One thing i noticed to other day, i live in bountiful, and was walking around the pond, when i noticed the channel running out of the pond has no screen to stop fish, it's flows about 200 yards then into the jordan river, and into the farmington bay.
I think there might be alot of fish could have ended up moving into the river and bay, might be worth trying some fishing over in the river, who knows what you might get???


----------



## Huge29

I have noticed that most of the fisherman are foreigners; many of them think we are crazy for eating that crappy trout and passing on the great carp. A lot of Asian guys hit the lot side pretty hard going after their carp that they love. Fished it about 3 days and only caught one ever and I live close...not worth it.


----------



## Jigz

Bountiful Pond used to be pretty good fishing, but it has not produced much at all in the last few years. They paved a trail around it and started advertising it, and now it is overfished. Large herds of people come in and clean it out leaving only garbage behind. Sad because it used to be a good place with large white bass and good size LMB. Even the carp here are hard to catch now. They tried to plant more vegetation and provide cover, but the carp just destroyed it all. Unfortunately it is hardly worth the time. You can still catch tiny bluegill with a worm and bobber if you really just need a quick fix. Good luck.


----------



## blackirish

I personally like farmington pond better. I know this is a little off topic but I have better success there.


----------



## jaceparkin8

Is there snakes there anymore I have only cached 1 garder snake.


----------



## MrShane

jaceparkin8 said:


> Is there snakes there anymore I have only cached 1 garder snake.


Where did you hide that garder snake?


----------



## jaceparkin8

i didn’t hide it the garder snakes we just Caught it for a pet until we had to let it go.


----------



## jaceparkin8

Has anyone else seen a snake in bountiful pond?


----------



## jaceparkin8

MrShane said:


> Where did you hide that garder snake?


We didn’t hide the garder snakes we just had it as a pet.


----------



## MrShane

jaceparkin8 said:


> We didn’t hide the garder snakes we just had it as a pet.


Ok, you said you cached it so I was just wondering if the search was on!


----------

